
Shared Yamamoto surname stirs opposition to naming school to honor WW2 Internee - masonic
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/03/19/palo-alto-renaming-of-schools-stirs-controversy/
======
masonic
TL;DR: "Others acknowledged Fred Yamamoto, a 1936 Palo Alto High School
graduate held in a Japanese internment camp during World War II who later
joined the U.S. Army, is an inspirational figure, but said a school named
after him _would just cause confusion_ among Asian-Americans (just because he
has the same surname as the _unrelated_ WW2 Japanese Admiral Isoroku
Yamamato)... One parent said giving a school the Yamamoto surname is akin to
naming a school with Jewish students after Adolf Hitler..."

Web title: "Palo Alto: Pearl Harbor memories stir parents to oppose school
name change", but the Pearl Harbor reference is falsified clickbait; the
objections have _nothing to do with Pearl Harbor_ but instead stem from with
I. Yamamoto's actions _in the far East_.

